# Free Plants for Club Members - Local Pickup Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am tearing down one of my 40G breeders and have several small to medium crypts and aponogetons to give to any club members that want them. I will have them available tomorrow. PM me if interested. I will not ship. Local Pickup Only. I am in SW Arlington.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you getting this tank ready for the plants you ordered or are you just eliminating this tank altogether


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I now have it ready for the Ludwigia Glandulosa and Ludwigia Ovalis plants which should come in Monday or Tuesday but will remove it when I find another 20x20x36 rimless tank. Plans are to go CO2 on the 40 breeder until I get the new tank. Plus I'm going to need some room when they start growing out and multiplying. The Inclinata Cubas will grow side shoots that I will be splitting off to grow out. That plant will need more room than the others. Tops can get 3" in diameter. They make a great mid ground plant for taller tanks.

Also starting up a 20L or 30L I have in storage on the bottom shelf of my 55G stand that has the 3 smaller cubes (20G, 15G and 7G). That tank will also be setup for farming the new plants. I have an extra t5ho light and HOB filter.

Still looking for a couple of other Ludwigia types.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I may be more excited about your new setup than you are.All your tanks always look so and im looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Danny. This is going to be a farming project. Won't look pretty but should be functional. I'll be fighting a lot of algae on this one.

BTW - All plants are gone.


----------

